# Polar Lights Forbidden Planet ID Monster



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Wow a new bonus feature added to the PL Forbidden Planet C-57D Space Cruiser. I cant wait for this re-issure

http://www.collectormodel.com/


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Like the concept, but not the end result. They cut his legs off, man!! 

Buc


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Kinda cool... but it doesn't really look like the ID monster to me.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, that's a pretty tricky effect to pull off in a static piece of opaque plastic, I don't care how artfully sculpted or painted it is.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Here is a screen capture of the ID Monster and a resin version sold by Monsters in Motion.
Since the creature is not a physical form I think that the plastic could be painted very carefully or maybe be lighted up so it would resemble the scene in the film.

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...19/forbidden-planet-id-monster-figure-p-12784


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The Monsters in Motion one looks like a gummi bear. Or a gummi Id Monster.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks good to me. They captured the ID being disrupted by the force field, and being clear, lighting it will add to the effect.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Funny. Not to get OT but it struck me during a recent viewing of Pink Floyd's _The Wall _that the ID Monster may have been the inspiration for Judge Arse...








The resemblance is pretty close IMO.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Buc said:


> Like the concept, but not the end result. They cut his legs off, man!!
> 
> Buc


He's _kneeling! _

I sorta' like it. Reminds me of the old MARX playsets of my yoot.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I like it better than the Monsters in Motion one--I'm looking forward to seeing the other accessories--crew members look good.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm kinda the opposite... I think the MiM version looks a lot closer.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I think it's a great addition to the kit!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

One good thing about it being included in the kit, if you don't want to use it then don't, but then if you want to, you got it at no extra cost. 
I missed getting the C57-D the first time it came out, and with the new parts and fixes, it is better that I did miss it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> One good thing about it being included in the kit, if you don't want to use it then don't, but then if you want to, you got it at no extra cost.
> I missed getting the C57-D the first time it came out, and with the new parts and fixes, it is better that I did miss it.


Fixes? Speak on, I must have missed that. Only thing I know for sure that was questionable was the shape of the upper dome (per the good gentleman who crafted that replacement part), what other fixes were needed and have been done?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, I was wrong about fixes to the model. I must have been thinking of the replacement dome to fix the problem.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

Is it just me, or does he look like Jabba the Hut?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Sorry, I was wrong about fixes to the model. I must have been thinking of the replacement dome to fix the problem.


Ah, foo. Well, fair enough.

On the Id monster, I'm not that keen on it, but that's mostly due to the sheer problem of trying to realize something like that in tangible, 3D form. OTOH the figures look neat and I approve of them. I hope they have the dismounted ship's blaster stations as well. 

More I think about it, more I keep coming up that these Cruisers seem like 19th Century warships, where it's expected they'll be gone for a good long time and so have to be endlessly adaptable to meet the needs of the moment. Swing out the stardrive core and make a FTL radio. Dismount the ship's blasters for defensive purposes. Pretty nifty.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

just so happens im sculpting an id monster... (actually i have been for years and am just now getting around to finishing it). personally im glad that polars is the way it is so i dont have to scrap my plans for this guy.:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

cast that puppy in clear red resin, and you've got a license to print money!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Razor, that is amazing! You've really captured how sinister the ID monster is. It really looks just plain EVIL. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Forbidden Planet Id Monster*

Fixes? I can think of several beside the upper dome. Only one landing leg is correct- the other two do not feature stairs, conveyor belts or rails. The landing pedestal is flat on the bottom when it should be slightly pointed and where is the depression it would retract into? 

As for the ID monster, I'll give credit for trying to pull off a really difficult concept as a solid piece of plastic. It really doesn't do it justice though. The unfinshed piece by razorwyre1 captures the look of the monster much better.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> just so happens im sculpting an id monster... (actually i have been for years and am just now getting around to finishing it). personally im glad that polars is the way it is so i dont have to scrap my plans for this guy.:


Holy cow that looks awesome!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

razorwyre1 said:


> just so happens im sculpting an id monster... (actually i have been for years and am just now getting around to finishing it). personally im glad that polars is the way it is so i dont have to scrap my plans for this guy.:


How about you finish it and cast a few!!

I can see both on my shelf! One for "action" and your's for what the beast looks like!

Mark Dean


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2009)

It's too bad they didn't try to incorporate some of the fixes to the PL kit although I think trying to fix the lower hull would mean making new molds for the lower hull. The new replacement dome which I just got goes a long way in making the PL C-57 look better. I hope someone makes a lower dome with a realistic lighting effect.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks for the kind words guys. right now, considering the current climate regarding unlicensed items, im really not sure what i am going to end up doing with him. (if you havent heard, a lot of intellectual property owners have started tracking down anyone infringing on their circle-c's and tms, and handing out C&D'd or worse.) so i must ask for your patience on him (actually that sculpt has been around since 2004, and im just now getting around to making his teeth!)


----------

